# بعض المواقع الخاصه بهندسة البترول



## ah_sheref (1 يونيو 2007)

*بعض المواقع الخاصه بهندسة البترول*​http://www.fanarco.net/plus/
http://www.fekete.com/software/index.asp
http://www.peteng.com/
http://www.ryderscott.com/Software/RS-Downloads/
وهذا موقع به روابط لكتب فى البترول
http://gigapedia.org/


----------



## Nacimdz (4 يونيو 2007)

Merci beaucoup cher ami Wallahi machaa Allah nantadir jadidek


----------



## ah_sheref (4 يونيو 2007)

Nacimdz قال:


> Merci beaucoup cher ami Wallahi machaa Allah nantadir jadidek



you are welcome


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohamed albusaidi (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## Ashraf_Corrosion (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا . بالفعل استفدت من احد الكتب المعروضة في معالجة البترول حيث اعمل كمهندس مراقبة جودة عمليات المعالجة بالاضافة الى اعمال الحماية من التاكل.

و ابحث حاليا عن رابط لتحميل برنامج الـ Hysys فهل لاحد السادة المشاركين ان يفيدني.


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفنك (18 ديسمبر 2007)

Merci Nacime Dz


----------



## khalled (20 ديسمبر 2007)

وهذا الموقع أيضا راااااااااااااااااائع

http://www.egpet.net/


----------



## sseaea (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا ولكم هذا الموقع ايضا 
www.osha.org


----------



## saoud.med (27 يناير 2008)

شكر ا merci


----------



## msspower (10 فبراير 2008)

ممكن مساعدتي في ايجاد كتاب يشرح شرح مبسط عن(well testing) سواء زيت أو غاز


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

مواقع مفيدة 

شكرا لك


----------

